# Laco Blue Hands



## grandeson (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi all, pretty much narrowed it down between the Laco 42 mm sterile pilot. I just read however, that the hands are not blue by heat, but by lacquer. Is this true? I really want to get as authentic as possible, and this might lead me to the stowa. Look forward to hearing a response. Thanks


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

I think Laco uses a chemical blueing process?

Historically, it has been said that Laco used heat/flame blueing.
As a large % of hands get damaged if this process is used, I am not so sure they used it.
The thin blued part of the hands look nice evenly blued. (1944 Laco B-uhr)


----------



## cholack (Aug 10, 2009)

The hands are not flamed/heat blued; however, I have been told by many owners that they reliably approximate the heat blued hands


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

No, the Laco hands are not heat blued. Stowa is the only manufacturer that has done heat blueing recently. I do not know if they do it to all the Stowa blued hands.
Laco, together with most other quality manufacturers including JLC, uses a chemical process.
Painted hands are used by cheaper manufacturers.
Visually it is impossible to see a difference.
Different heat produces different colour
Different chemicals produce a different colour
And, to confuse, different alloys produce a different colour!

The only colour that can not be produced with chemicals is the mottled colour, as on some gun frames like Colt Peacemaker .45.


----------



## grandeson (Jun 27, 2008)

Maybe ill be less anal. My thoughts now are to the different shape of lugs between the lack and stows. The laco has a straight squared set up where the stows has more of a curve. Think I like the stowa better, just wish I can see the two in person before I buy.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

You are not anal, you are WRONG !

The shape of the Laco lugs are a true replica of the lugs of the WW2 Original.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Janne said:


> You are not anal, you are WRONG !
> 
> The shape of the Laco lugs are a true replica of the lugs of the WW2 Original.


Yep ! For comparison:


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks for chiming in, Mike. I have no lug pic of my modern Lacos.

Grandeson!! Laco make the best "copy" of a WW2 watch.
Use the Search function, or browse the old Laco threads. You will see that buyers are very happy with the product.
Stowa also make a superb product, of a higher quality which reflects in the price. Mike the Mod can testify. 

So it is up to you.
Laco or Stowa.

edit: Not a copy, as both Laco and Stowa is one of the 5.
re-creation is a better word.


----------



## sesshin (Jun 6, 2010)

LOVE the Laco lugs. The straight lines really contrast with the circular shape of the case. Also out of all the fliegers out there atm they're the only ones that look like that, so it sets it apart from the crowd. (kind of important with sterile dials imo).


----------



## cavallino33 (Jan 7, 2008)

I have not had a chance to sample a Laco with bluehands, however I have had watches with painted or chemically treated blue hands that were very very close to the real thing. I wouldn't necessarily rule it out because of that.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

The Hands we had retro made nd fitted to the WUS Laco LE were chemically blued. With a very good result.

edit: Here is a pic. Same hands, from different angles










And a pic lifted from the Laco site



As you can see, Laco has used "our" Dial, with the correct font, spacing etc etc.
The Hands are also as we so labouriously did.
And thinking of it, same with the crown!
The only difference is, that we missed the fact that the end of the Seconds Hand should be black. As it is on the new 42mm Laco.

I think it is good that Laco are using our work, it makes them a "true", scaled down, replica.

They do not mention this fact on the website, unfortunately.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Even the LE "Save Laco Chrono" features the same kind of lugs and are "historical corerct".










However I tend to agree that those Stowa Flieger lugs drawn out of the case (and curved down) are more eye catching, aesthetically more pleasing.










Maybe that's why I own a couple of Fliegers. A decision is hard to make if the diameter 40, 41, 42, 45 isn't an issue. Boils down to personal preferences.


----------



## grandeson (Jun 27, 2008)

Appreciate the feedback. Janne, I was just on your island last week, the harsh I am wrong was not expected, neither were the $8 caybrews but what can you do. Mike, I am glad to see someone else feels like I do regarding the lugs. Oddly the archimede pilot h is in the lead for me. The case, size, and flat crystal are all what I like. If it was an original 5 I would havepulled the trigger already. Keep up the chat and info, but be nice janne


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Iam trying to be nice (despite the $8 Cybrews - where on earth did you buy them so expensively?)! In fact - I am nice and helpful!
I may be harsh, but I just feel that you are jumping between the different makes very wildly.
Like in your latest post, where you introduce another brand - Archimede! Compare that post to your opening post! And the name of the Thread!


----------



## grandeson (Jun 27, 2008)

youre right, the name of the the thread is the laco blue hands, i've found my answer to that, so thanks, I'll start a new thread to as what I am comparing from now on, no problem. I do not however, think deciding or "jumping" between the Laco, Stowa, and archimede A-dial pilots, is doing something wildly. But thats just my opinion, thanks for your help with the blue hand info, and for letting me know the Laco lugs are closest to original.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

no problem, but you forgot one vital piece of info:

Where on earth did you pay $8 for one CayBrew???

you see, it should be between 3.50 and 4.50.

In fact, it should be less that the other, imported beers, as the bars/restaurants buy it in for much less! I need to know so I avoid that place!


----------



## frank_be (Feb 28, 2006)

Owning both the Stowa and Laco Forum B-uhr I can say that the Stowa thermal blued hands are no comparison to the painted blued hands of Laco. But that is also reflected in the price.
I also have an Omega Speedmaster Moonphase with chemically blued hands to compare with. I can tell you the "real steel" is the "real deal"

/Frank


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Welcome back, Frank be!!!

But are you sure the Laco blued hads are painted and not chemically treated?


----------



## cholack (Aug 10, 2009)

I've directly Ms. Bott from Laco and she confirms that the hands are painted.


----------



## fotoman (Jun 2, 2010)

I have stowa flieger non-logo and steinhart B UHR II 
I don't think either of them has heat blued hands. Both look like chemically blued or lacquer painted. Probably all pilot watches on the current market follow the similar process.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Very few manufacturers use heat-blueing. My $10 000 JLC does not.
If Laco uses blue laquer - shame on them. The saving lacquer contra chemical blueing is minute.
The WUS LE has chemically blued hands, and they look really nice.


----------



## avatar1 (Sep 15, 2008)

Janne said:


> If Laco uses blue laquer - shame on them. The saving lacquer contra chemical blueing is minute.


I second that. If really painted, I'd rather have black hands instead of "wannabes", like with my 55mm.


----------



## frank_be (Feb 28, 2006)

Janne said:


> Very few manufacturers use heat-blueing. My $10 000 JLC does not.
> If Laco uses blue laquer - shame on them. The saving lacquer contra chemical blueing is minute.
> The WUS LE has chemically blued hands, and they look really nice.


Hi Janne,

I have to diagree with you on this one.
Just checked my extra set of Laco Baumuster B Flieger hands and the hands on the watch itself.
You can trust me; the Laco hands are chromed with a layer of clear blue lacquer.
Take your control loupe (10x or 12x) and make a close inspection. You can actually see the color get brighter near the edges where the layer of coloured varnish is thinner. On the very edges the paint is that thin it actually looks chrome white. That is a change in color you will not find on either chemically or thermally blued hands.
Nobody fools me there. Therefore my eyes are too good. ;-)

/Frank


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

I will have a good look!

Edit: I just realised what you said, FrankB!!!

Do you mean that the hands on the WUS LE are PAINTED?????


----------



## cholack (Aug 10, 2009)

Janne said:


> I will have a good look!
> 
> Edit: I just realised what you said, FrankB!!!
> 
> Do you mean that the hands on the WUS LE are PAINTED?????


Although I do not own a WUS LE version, I would think that the process of 'blueing' the hands are the same for the WUS LE and the regular editions. Again, as per Ms. Bott, the hands are lacquered. However, I think that Janne's comparative observation to his JLC suggests that the Laco lacquered hands are of quite high quality, unless you put it up to scrutiny under a 10x loupe.

For myself, I've ordered a Stowa Flieger Auto due in large part to the use of thermally blued hands (but also other reasons); likewise, I have been on the fence with Laco as they use lacquered hands.

Another thought, Janne could you post some shots of your JLC with the Laco? I think that would give us some objectivity to the debate... and an excuse for me to buy a Laco.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

I will, but it will take me a few days.
I do not know where my camera is. (moved to our house 4 months ago)

i recall that we were offered lacquered hands for the WUS LE but opted to the chemically blued. Yes, at a much higher price. That is why I hope the watch FrankB's has looked on is NOT the WUS LE!!


----------



## frank_be (Feb 28, 2006)

Janne said:


> i recall that we were offered lacquered hands for the WUS LE but opted to the chemically blued. Yes, at a much higher price. That is why I hope the watch FrankB's has looked on is NOT the WUS LE!!


Yes Janne, I looked at the WUS LE hands (which I placed myself BTW).
The way I recall it we had the option between real steel and wait another 6 months at least and pay 70-80 EUR extra OR non steel blued hands that could be ready in max 2 months.
I can't exactly remember if we ever discussed painted versus chemically blued, but I could be wrong. I personnaly opted for the real steel but majority democratically choose for the faster and cheaper solution.

One thing Janne, the fact that you never saw the difference means that the cheaper version works pretty well in real life. But I would gladly pay 80 Euro extra to have hands like Stowa has them. I remember I was not pleased with the qaulity of the hands when I first saw them, but then again the overall looks of the watch have improved a lot with the correct form of the hands. I just felt it was a missed opportunity.

I hope I didn't spoil the party for you... :-s

greetings,
Frank ;-)


----------



## frank_be (Feb 28, 2006)

found this on the looong discussion thread...
It dated from september 5th 2008, time flies...



> _Just phoned with Mr. Pfeiffer:
> 
> *First of all: Laco will deliver all the watches with the standard hands.*
> 
> ...


----------



## cholack (Aug 10, 2009)

A missed opportunity indeed. Its too bad that Laco doesn't offer an upgrade option for thermally blued hands (and/or, off topic, movement upgrades). Oh well, here's to hoping for future changes.


----------

